# Living in Stogursey



## Ceifer (7 February 2016)

Hi all

I'm looking to relocate to Stogursey from Berkshire and just wondered if anybody is local? What's the hacking like? Local yards?

Any advice gratefully received &#128522;


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 February 2016)

I used to work in Stogursey at the hunt kennels, and exercise the hunt horses all around the local lanes plus you have the Quantock hills on your doorstep. The Quantocks are beautiful and lots of rides through the forestry.


----------



## chillipup (7 February 2016)

Where is Stogursey please?


----------



## Ceifer (8 February 2016)

Thank you Dobiegirl. I'll have to get a map out and have a look. 
chillipup- I'm not a local so all I know is that it's near Hinkley Point and the local pub is the babbling brook!  Not much help I know.


----------



## ester (8 February 2016)

Ditto quantock riding lovely, used to hunt round there too with lizziej whose parents live near cannington (and so do her horses  ). I'll see if I can send her over as not sure on the local yards.


----------



## Ceifer (8 February 2016)

Thanks Ester. I've come across the hunt on foot. Would like to go out one day. Any links to anybody local would be amazing. It's a huge move and I know nobody around there.


----------



## Shazzababs (13 February 2016)

I'm a fair distance from there, but its lovely countryside.  You will be really close to Stockland Lovell for XC Schooling.


----------



## neddy man (13 February 2016)

chillipup said:



			Where is Stogursey please?
		
Click to expand...

equal distance from weston supermare, minehead,and taunton ,in somerset, close to the quantock hills and exmoor national park , lovely area of country.


----------



## chillipup (13 February 2016)

neddy man said:



			equal distance from weston supermare, minehead,and taunton ,in somerset, close to the quantock hills and exmoor national park , lovely area of country.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, looks a lovely area.


----------



## Smitty (17 February 2016)

I live in Bridgwater, but my sister who has horses, lives in Shurton, just down the road.  My ex lives in Burton and drinks at the Babbling Brook but you would have The Greyhound as your local I think.

I'm not sure about livery yards in the immediate vicinity of Stogursey, but there are a couple in Chilton Trinity/Perry Green which seem to be decent with schools etc.  One is run I think by Alex Bragg if you incline towards eventing.

There is another near Combwich which is good again, and a much more basic one in Holford, but from there you can go straight onto the hills, or there is good lane hacking.

Those are the only ones I know of in that area.

I kept my horses at a very nice yard on the outskirts of Spaxton, but when my last horse was PTS I gave my stable up and it was filled almost immediately.

Sister will be keen to have somebody to hack out with on her youngster, but I doubt you would get her on the hills.  I think her ideal hack lasts about 30 mins!

A lady from my old yard bought a property with land in Holford and is always keen to hack, but her sense of direction is dreadful.  I did point out the Quantocks are hardly the Serengeti, but I think she needs company to venture further.

The Polden and Bridgwater RC is a good low key club with social nights and a summer camp at Pontispool and the Quantock RC also put good stuff on, though I don't know much about them.

I have a number and a few names if you wish to persue further.

It is a brilliant area - you are in reach of so much.  The Arts Centre in Bridgwater has some good comedy/bands and there is always something going on, not to mention the Carnival.

If you get really desparate for company or a pint, I'm always around and about on the hills with my two dogs, but I warn you I'm quite ancient!


----------



## Ceifer (17 February 2016)

Smitty- thanks for your detailed response. It's really helpful. Hacking buddies are always welcome. My boy is just getting used to hacking so anything would be good. 
The area does seem beautiful. 

I'm always up for a pint! Age is immaterial, you have dogs and are horsey so are alright by me. 

My partner frequents the babbling brook - he moved down a few months ago. I've remained in Berkshire due to work but want to move ASAP. He keeps harping on about the ever changing chefs.


----------



## Smitty (18 February 2016)

Pm me if you need likely livery yards/phone nos.

I look forward to a 'session'!!


----------



## QuantockHills (19 April 2016)

Smitty i'm a lot less directionally challenged than I used to be! Am happy to be an escort if you need a hacking buddy Ceifer.... can offer secure safe parking and a pub stop!!


----------



## Ceifer (30 July 2016)

Sorry to drag this thread up again. 

I've been waiting to move down for a while but delays with my company transfer have meant I've been stuck. 

Now they want me to move down within the next 6 weeks. :-o

Still trying to find a yard. To be fair I haven't really been looking very hard as I didn't know when I'd be moving. Now I am I'm panicking !

I'd ideally like a nice quiet small-ish yard but must have lit arena for winter evenings

Help!


----------



## meesha (30 July 2016)

Good luck with the move, I was out yesterday riding on quantocks.... fabulous riding.   You will be moving just in time for autumn trailing with the wsvh !! Good way to get to know people, they are all lovely, I am hoping to get out with them this season.  Sorry can't help on yards, I would do another thread if you haven't already "yard needed stogursey".


----------



## Ceifer (30 July 2016)

meesha said:



			Good luck with the move, I was out yesterday riding on quantocks.... fabulous riding.   You will be moving just in time for autumn trailing with the wsvh !! Good way to get to know people, they are all lovely, I am hoping to get out with them this season.  Sorry can't help on yards, I would do another thread if you haven't already "yard needed stogursey".
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Will do


----------



## neddy man (30 July 2016)

try www.liverylist.co.uk  or  www.liveryfinder.co.uk  good luck.


----------



## QuantockHills (30 July 2016)

Try Richard and Lynda Ayre... They have a lovely yard with an arena and are very knowledgeable and are in Stogursey. Also Natalie Passmore is an AI and has a yard with arena just outside Combwich....?


----------

